# Ground Transportation from Madrid to Seville or Jerez



## travelplanner70 (Feb 28, 2009)

Where would I find the cost of taking a train or bus from Madrid airport to Seville or Jerez?  Is this a doable trip or not worth the trouble?  Airfare is about $135 per person.  I only need one way.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Blues (Feb 28, 2009)

For the train, try http://www.renfe.es/horarios/english/index.html

For Madrid to Sevilla, it looks like 77 euros tourist class, 116 euros first class.


----------

